# Knots



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you know how to tie knots correctly? 

Tie them that if something happened you were sure you did it right?

Is there a knot that you use as a standard when working?

I know with slings and chain rope isn't used as much but you never know. 

Anyone use wire rope slings?

Cleaning out a box I found my copy of "Bob's Rigging & Crane Handbook" no knots in it but a good book if you pick loads that are an unusual shape or weight. And how to sling anything.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I know how to tie my shoes.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> I know how to tie my shoes.


Rino took the words right out of my finger tips:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The Ashley Book of Knots is the bible for sailors and others, an unbelievable book.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

i have done my share of knots. monkey fists, braids backbraids, fenders ect. the basic truckers hitch seems to be the one i notice using the most.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

denick said:


> Do you know how to tie knots correctly?


Bowline, french bowline, clove hitch, reef knot, norwegian spindle hitch...you name it.

I pretty much grew up on sailboats with a dad who fancied himself a regular "old man of the sea" and wouldn't have a kid with less than good seamanship skills.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Same as you Rich. Lots of free hours standing watch during trans-Atlantic's. Knowing knots will save your life at sea.


----------



## Duff (Apr 4, 2006)

Four years as a Navy Deep Sea Diver (in my younger days) I learned and tied a number of different knots ... by far the most often used was the bowline. Fast, strong and reliable.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I can put knots in my extension cords no one can un tie! Top that one!

I actually learned several in the quest for a merit badge...lucky if I can remember now how to tie a square knot.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I was always fascinated by knots, and how some could hold strong and still be able to be untied easily.

I never learned about tying techniques, just stumbled upon methods that worked OK for what was needed at the time.

I recently happened upon this web site,
http://www.animatedknots.com/index.php?LogoImage=LogoAlleghenyOutdoors.jpg

This shows about every knot known to man and how to tie it, real interesting. Now if I could just get some time to study it I might learn something.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't tied a knot since last year when I learned how to tie my shoes.:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Why now after all these years Joe!

Your wife put her foot down. "No TV if you can't tie your shoe's before you grandchild can" ???


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> Why now after all these years Joe!


He is used to wearing those shoes with velcro.


----------

